# Мучительные боли в пояснице, подкашиваются ноги. Помогите советом!



## vishenka (27 Янв 2014)

Просто одолели боли в пояснице, связываю их с поднятием ребенка. Вес малышки 12-13кг . Уже дней 5 мучительных болей. Ходить просто невыносимо, подкашиваются ноги. Спать только на левом или правом боку. Сегодня была у мануалиста. Он выписал направление на МРТ но запись только на среду. Лечение говорит начнем сегодня. Вроде поставил блокаду , сделал 4 инъекции в облать крестцово-поясничного отдела, все 4 прокола рядышком. И 2 инъекции в попу. Затем положил на кровать похожую на ту что стояли в камерах пыток. Растянул. Было невыносимо больно. Место инъекций в обл. Позвоночника пульсировали так, будто сердце теперь в этом самом месте расположилось. По истечении какого то времени переложил на живот, обмотал обл.живота простынью под вид бандажа и запретил разматывать в течении 3 часов. Рекомендовал предварительное лечение . 6 курсов по 10 дней. Между каждым перерыв в 10 дней. И на протяжении первых 2-х курсов уколы в позвоночник будут иметь место быть. Ситуация очень волнует. Хотелось бы получить развернутый ответ на сей вопрос. Так-как лечение весьма не дешевое и вылетает в копеечку. Заранее благодарна.


----------



## La murr (27 Янв 2014)

*vishenka*, здравствуйте!
Врачи, безусловно, откликнутся на Вашу просьбу.
*МРТ нужно сделать обязательно*, разместить снимки в этой теме, следуя инструкции -  https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Лично мне кажется странным, что врач, начавший Вас лечить, обошёлся без снимков...
Подозрительно, даже учитывая его, якобы, желание помочь...


----------



## vishenka (27 Янв 2014)

Спасибо Вам за Ваше участие именно этот факт и насторожил. Мой муж просто в бешенстве. Считает что врач некомпетентен так как начал лечение не поставив диагноз. Но я ссылаюсь на то, что врач невропатолог-мануалист с многолетним опытом работы. Хотелось бы надеяться на свое скорейшее выздоравление.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Янв 2014)

vishenka написал(а):


> Хотелось бы получить развернутый ответ на сей вопрос.



Это крайне сложно, что выполняет врач непонятно, Ваше описание процедур достаточно колоритное, но не вносит ясность, снимков пока нет, что колол врач и куда точно неизвестно. Давайте подождем день-два. Если он грамотный специалист, то станет лучше уже в первые дни лечения.


----------



## vishenka (27 Янв 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Это крайне сложно, что выполняет врач непонятно, ваше описание процедур достаточно колоритное, но не вносит ясность, снимков пока нет, что колол врач и куда точно неизвестно. Давайте подождем день два. Если он грамотный специалист, то станет лучше уже в первые дни лечения.



Спасибо вам за участие. Улучшение уже чувствую боль довольно таки притупилась.вот список назначенных препаратов: 10 шприцев по 20мл. 90 шприцев по 5 мл. Алфлутоп 10 амп., новокаин 10амп., кетонал 10амп., вит В12 -10амп., диклофенак10 амп., дипроспан 10 амп.


----------



## La murr (28 Янв 2014)

Мне уже не нравится - 10 ампул Дипроспана?!


----------



## vishenka (28 Янв 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Мне уже не нравится - 10 ампул Дипроспана?!


Да, это на курс лечения в 10 дней. А вообще курсов с уколами будет 2 по 10 и перерыв между ними в 10 дней.


----------



## La murr (28 Янв 2014)

Врачи форума, думаю, выскажут своё мнение по назначениям. Вам стоит к ним прислушаться.


----------



## vishenka (28 Янв 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Врачи форума, думаю, выскажут своё мнение по назначениям. Вам стоит к ним прислушаться.


Обязательно, Светлана, я прислушаюсь и безусловно учту все рекомендации


----------



## doc (28 Янв 2014)

vishenka написал(а):


> Обязательно, Светлана, я прислушаюсь и безусловно учту все рекомендации


Мне тоже не нравится безумное количество дипроспана с расчётом на 10 дней. И алфлутоп мне не нравится. И методы пока непонятные. Мне не нравится отсутствие проартикулированного доктором вашего диагноза.
Но обнадёживает то, что уже стало лучше. Хотя кетонал и диклофенак сами по себе (без описанного Вами антуража) тоже умеют снимать боль.


----------



## vishenka (28 Янв 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Мне тоже не нравится безумное количество дипроспана с расчётом на 10 дней. И алфлутоп мне не нравится. И методы пока непонятные. Мне не нравится отсутствие проартикулированного доктором вашего диагноза.
> Но обнадёживает то, что уже стало лучше. Хотя кетонал и диклофенак сами по себе (без описанного Вами антуража) тоже умеют снимать боль.


Спасибо за Ваше участие. Но дело в том , принимая диклофенак до посещения доктора он не обезбаливал воообще. Возможно доктор ставил его непосредственно в обл.поражения. Мы же, классически, в 5-ю точку


----------



## AIR (28 Янв 2014)

Совершенно согласен с докторами - 6 курсов по 10 дней , это получается 60 сеансов . Да это быка завалить можно... Местно анестетики с противовоспалительными судя по всему и тоже с анальгетиками "внутрипопочно"...


> Но я ссылаюсь на то, что врач невропатолог-мануалист с многолетним опытом работы.


Так он все эти годы и лечит "атомной бомбой тараканов"...
За четыре месяца такого лечения " либо падишах помрёт, либо осёл, либо Ходжа Насреддин"...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Янв 2014)

vishenka написал(а):


> дипроспан 10 амп.


Дипроспан колят не чаще раза в 7 дней...
Я очень внимательно обсудил бы с врачом вопрос: зачем такое количество пролонгированного (длительного действия) кортикостероида ему понадобилось....


----------



## vishenka (28 Янв 2014)

AIR написал(а):


> Совершенно согласен с докторами - 6 курсов по 10 дней , это получается 60 сеансов . Да это быка завалить можно... Местно анестетики с противовоспалительными судя по всему и тоже с анальгетиками "внутрипопочно"...
> 
> Так он все эти годы и лечит "атомной бомбой тараканов"...
> За четыре месяца такого лечения " либо падишах помрёт, либо осёл, либо Ходжа Насреддин"...


Спасибо всем за консультации. Медикаментозное лечение подразумевает первые 10 дней лечения, затем перерыв 10дн. И снова уколы. А потом уже посмотрим спишемся ли еще


----------



## vishenka (28 Янв 2014)

vishenka написал(а):


> Спасибо всем за консультации. Медикаментозное лечение подразумевает первые 10 дней лечения, затем перерыв 10дн. И снова уколы. А потом уже посмотрим спишемся ли еще


Сегодня устроила извините за выражение"разнос" своему доктору, так-как уже мал-мал ученая благодаря вам дорогие СВЕТИЛА МЕДИЦИНЫ
Мой доктор сказал, что сделает З блокады подряд, что и в мыслях не было колоть меня им так много раз. 
А потом , дальнейшее лечение, после МРТ назначит.
Но после отдыха снова начнем лечение с З-х блокад подряд. Сегодня снова ломал и хрустел мне кости спины. Сделал 5 уколов в обл. позвоночника и, как обычно, 2 укола в 5-ю точку. Завтра иду на МРТ


----------



## vbl15 (29 Янв 2014)

Дипроспан работает неделю, и делать 3 инъекции подряд бессмысленно. Те дозировки, что Вам планируются могут привести к проблемам (луноликое лицо, увеличение массы тела и т.д. скорее всего временное, но зачем). Делайте МРТ, потом можно будет уточнить лечебную тактику.


----------



## vishenka (29 Янв 2014)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Дипроспан работает неделю, и делать 3 инъекции подряд бессмысленно. Те дозировки, что Вам планируются могут привести к проблемам (луноликое лицо, увеличение массы тела и т.д. скорее всего временное, но зачем). Делайте МРТ, потом можно будет уточнить лечебную тактику.


Спасибо за Ваши рекомендации, но сегодня уже получила З-ю блокаду с дипроспаном причем заметила, что лечение одно и то же у всех пациентов. Будь то дед 70 лет и весом в 100 кг, будь то женщина за сорок или к примеру сегодня пришел паренек лет 19-ти но и у него то же самое лечение и те же самые дозировки. А что делать то у нас тут один мануальный терапевт с большой практикой. Прямо руки опускаются не горю желанием страдать еще и ожирением


----------



## La murr (29 Янв 2014)

vishenka написал(а):


> сегодня уже получила З-ю блокаду с дипроспаном причем заметила, что лечение одно и то же у всех пациентов.


Делайте выводы, стоит ли доверяться этому "специалисту".


----------



## vishenka (29 Янв 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Делайте выводы, стоит ли доверяться этому "специалисту".


А как же быть, если альтернативы в выборе врача нет. Получается что из двух зол нужно выбрать меньшее. Только выбор тоже является палкой о двух концах и в моей ситуации даже не знаю,  что окажется худшим. Или не лечиться совсем   ее иметь возможности передвигаться или лечиться на свой страх и риск у этого доктора... выбор сложен и очень печален (((


----------



## vishenka (30 Янв 2014)

Здравствуйте. Не удалось загрузить файлом, поэтому напишу описание и заключение. Описание:
 На полученных Т1 и Т2 МР - изображениях в сагиттальной и аксиальной проекциях выпрямление физиологического лордоза. 
Кониуры пощвонков четкие. Неровные. Высота и структура тел не изменена. Отмечается снижение высоты и понижение интенсивности МР- сигнала от структуры дисков на уровне L4-L5 и L5-S1 вследствии дегидратации.
На уровне L5-S1 отмечается сужение переднего эпидурального пространства в рещультате заднецентральной протрузии диска до 3,8 мм. МР- сигнал от видимых отделов спинного мозга и структур дурального мешка однородный.
Заключение: Протрузия медпозвонкового диска на уровне L5-S1 остеохондроз в пояснично-кпестцовом отделе позвоночника.

Теперь господа врачи, у меня к вам главный вопрос. Мой лечащий врач сказал, что лечиться как минимум 6 месяцев. Если откровенно, то лечение вылетает в копеечку и думаю что не осилю. Посоветуйте пожалуйста, должно ли быть мое лечение столь продолжительным при таком заключении. И если возможно, дайте пожалуйста рекомендации о длительности периода моего лечения и реабилитации в данной ситуации. Заранее благодарна!



vishenka написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Не удалось загрузить файлом, поэтому напишу описание и заключение. Описание:
> На полученных Т1 и Т2 МР - изображениях в сагиттальной и аксиальной проекциях выпрямление физиологического лордоза.
> Кониуры пощвонков четкие. Неровные. Высота и структура тел не изменена. Отмечается снижение высоты и понижение интенсивности МР- сигнала от структуры дисков на уровне L4-L5 и L5-S1 вследствии дегидратации.
> На уровне L5-S1 отмечается сужение переднего эпидурального пространства в рещультате заднецентральной протрузии диска до 3,8 мм. МР- сигнал от видимых отделов спинного мозга и структур дурального мешка однородный.
> Заключение: Протрузия медпозвонкового диска на уровне L5-S1 остеохондроз в пояснично-кпестцовом отделе позвоночника.


Извиняюсь за опечатки  просто с телефона не совсем удобно набирать текст


----------



## doc (30 Янв 2014)

vishenka написал(а):


> Теперь господа врачи, у меня к вам главный вопрос. Мой лечащий врач сказал, что лечиться как минимум 6 месяцев. Если откровенно, то лечение вылетает в копеечку и думаю что не осилю. Посоветуйте пожалуйста, должно ли быть мое лечение столь продолжительным при таком заключении. И если возможно, дайте пожалуйста рекомендации о длительности периода моего лечения и реабилитации в данной ситуации. Заранее благодарна!


Господа... Сильно сказано! Вспомнил слова подруги, которая рассказывала о своей учительнице, которая называла учеников "господа пенёчки".
Лечит тот же доктор, который заказал безумное количество дипроспана? Тогда понятно. Вот только сможете ли пережить полгода такого лечения. Для этого вам нужно иметь очень крепкое здоровье.
Не свет же клином на нём сошёлся? Курс лечения, конечно, у всех докторов разный, но чтобы тааааааак долго! Это превышает все разумные сроки.


----------



## vishenka (30 Янв 2014)

На счет дальнейшего лечения пока возлерживается. А лечит все тот де доктор. На данный этапе лечение состоит  вот из чего с чем : прохрустит все косточки. Потом ставит Алфлутоп в позвоночник. Диклофенак и мильгамму внутримышечно. Затем на растяжку-кровать. Сегодня было особенно тяжело, не смогла полноценно сделать вдох, у меня аж паника началась. На что доктор сказал что увеличил нагрузку с 20кг на 50. Что скажете?


----------



## doc (30 Янв 2014)

vishenka написал(а):


> На счет дальнейшего лечения пока возлерживается. А лечит все тот де доктор. На данный этапе лечение состоит  вот из чего с чем : прохрустит все косточки. Потом ставит Алфлутоп в позвоночник. Диклофенак и мильгамму внутримышечно. Затем на растяжку-кровать. Сегодня было особенно тяжело, не смогла полноценно сделать вдох, у меня аж паника началась. На что доктор сказал что увеличил нагрузку с 20кг на 50. Что скажете?


Мне подобные методы не нравятся в принципе, я уже писал. Но они есть и ими пользуются некоторые врачи, и это тоже факт. Значит, есть спрос. Вытяжку вам дозируют довольно волюнтаристски (с 20 кг сразу на 50кг!!!).


----------



## klyuha (30 Янв 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Лечит тот же доктор, который заказал безумное количество дипроспана? Тогда понятно. Вот только сможете ли пережить полгода такого лечения.


Стесняюсь спросить... а что доктор лечит? Лечение какой болезни так бурно обсуждается в этой теме?


----------



## vishenka (30 Янв 2014)

klyuha написал(а):


> Стесняюсь спросить... а что доктор лечит? Лечение какой болезни так бурно обсуждается в этой теме?


Доктор лечит протрузию


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Янв 2014)

vishenka написал(а):


> Доктор лечит протрузию


Это замечательно, но это не важно, важно как Вы себя чувствуете на данный момент.


----------



## doomboom (30 Янв 2014)

vishenka написал(а):


> Просто одолели боли в пояснице, связываю их с поднятием ребенка. Вес малышки 12-13кг . Уже дней 5 мучительных болей. Ходить просто невыносимо, подкашиваются ноги. Спать только на левом или правом боку. Сегодня была у мануалиста. Он выписал направление на МРТ но запись только на среду. Лечение говорит начнем сегодня. Вроде поставил блокаду , сделал 4 инъекции в облать крестцово-поясничного отдела, все 4 прокола рядышком. И 2 инъекции в попу. Затем положил на кровать похожую на ту что стояли в камерах пыток. Растянул. Было невыносимо больно. Место инъекций в обл. Позвоночника пульсировали так, будто сердце теперь в этом самом месте расположилось. По истечении какого то времени переложил на живот, обмотал обл.живота простынью под вид бандажа и запретил разматывать в течении 3 часов. Рекомендовал предварительное лечение . 6 курсов по 10 дней. Между каждым перерыв в 10 дней. И на протяжении первых 2-х курсов уколы в позвоночник будут иметь место быть. Ситуация очень волнует. Хотелось бы получить развернутый ответ на сей вопрос. Так-как лечение весьма не дешевое и вылетает в копеечку. Заранее благодарна.


Даже не читая дальше всю тему-если врач без мрт снимков  начал такие манипуляции-бегите от него.


----------



## vishenka (30 Янв 2014)

doomboom написал(а):


> Даже не читая дальше всю тему-если врач без мрт снимков  начал такие манипуляции-бегите от него.


Спасибо за ваш совет.


----------



## vishenka (30 Янв 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Это замечательно, но это не важно, важно как Вы себя чувствуете на данный момент.


Чувствую себя намного лучше, могу самостоятельно и прямо ходить. Но к вечеру снова начинаются боли, но уже более спокойного характера. Не острые, скорее ноющие. Но меня интересует то, продолжать ли лечение в течении 6 месяцев. Неужели действительно так плохо поддается лечению эта злосчастная протрузия?


----------



## Lari (30 Янв 2014)

doomboom написал(а):


> Даже не читая дальше всю тему-если врач без мрт снимков  начал такие манипуляции-бегите от него.


_Доктор Аир писал на форуме: Честно говоря, *очень хорошему мануальному, терапевту для лечения* -УЗДГ и рентген не очень то и нужны - они обычно лишь подтверждают данные его (мануального терапевта) обследования..>>>.Читать здесь <<<

_


----------



## FlyLady (31 Янв 2014)

doomboom написал(а):


> если врач без *мрт* снимков начал такие манипуляции-бегите от него





Lari написал(а):


> Доктор Аир писал на форуме: Честно говоря, очень хорошему мануальному, терапевту для лечения -УЗДГ и *рентген* не очень то и нужны


А что поводу МРТ?
МРТ и рентген, так понимаю,  показывают разное

В свете моих  поисков  м.терапевта в своем городе, вопрос актуален.
Где-то тут было, что, как минимум, на втором приеме снимки все же должны быть.
Согласна с этим.


----------



## doomboom (31 Янв 2014)

FlyLady написал(а):


> А что поводу МРТ?
> МРТ и рентген, так понимаю,  показывают разное
> 
> В свете моих  поисков  м.терапевта в своем городе, вопрос актуален.
> ...


ренген вообще можно не делать в большинстве случаев касаемо грыж, он не информативен


----------



## FlyLady (31 Янв 2014)

Ок, попробую по-другому.
До сегодняшнего дня считала, что для хорошего мануального терапевта:

рентген  не обязателен,
а снимки МРТ, как минимум, на втором приеме он должен увидеть, для продолжения работы с клиентом.

Верно? или не так?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (31 Янв 2014)

vishenka написал(а):


> Неужели действительно так плохо поддается лечению эта злосчастная протрузия?


Ну это кто как умеет, так и лечит. У меня, к примеру, средние сроки устранения боли и восстановления двигательной функции позвоночника около пяти дней.


FlyLady написал(а):


> Верно? или не так?


У каждого врача свои взгляды и необходимость дополнительных обследований, к коим относятся все снимки и МРТ и рентген, определяет именно врач.


----------



## FlyLady (31 Янв 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> у каждого врача свои взгляды и необходимость дополнительных обследований


Так то оно, кончено,  так.

Просто, как правило, тут  почти на каждую рекомендацию от врача "обратитесь к хорошему мануальному терапевту и он решит Вашу проблему", у больных возникает закономерный вопрос: а какой он хороший?

Вот мы (больные-пациенты) тут (не в данной конкретной теме) и пробуем (так понимаю, уже далеко не первый год) составить какой-то среднестатистический образ хорошего мануального терапевта, определить коего можно было бы по каким-то понятным для людей, далеких от медицины, признакам

А так как  четких критериев по данному вопросу тут не озвучивается,  то и у нас образ такой размытый получается.  Особенно на фоне периодических дискуссий самих врачей на темы: что же это такое вообще мануальная терапия, остеопатия, вертебрология и т.д. и т.п., в которых как-то особого единства и четкости определений не наблюдается. имхо






PS Я, н-р,   сложив  и сопоставив кучу цитат здешних врачей,
определила для себя -  какой он хороший 
с учетом понимания мной допустимых границ варьирования его действий и телодвижений
Но даже рассказать не могу, не говоря уж про то, чтобы написать,
поэтому  и действую по принципу: увижу - узнаю


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (31 Янв 2014)

FlyLady написал(а):


> у больных возникает закономерный вопрос: а какой он хороший?


Теоретические рассуждения бесполезны, это как по описанию на упакованных ящиках выбирать фрукты))))
Как на меня, принцип выбора очень простой, нужно поговорить с теми людьми, кому помог данный врач, вот и все.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2014)

> .. мануальная терапия, остеопатия, вертебрология и т.д. и т.п., в которых как-то особого единства и четкости определений не наблюдается. имхо



И не должно. Это все разные методики лечения.
Если привести их определения, то все и определится.

Вертебролог (пока собирательное понятие). Врач, невролог или травматолог-ортопед способный оценить неврологический и ортопедический статус,  владеющий  массажем, мануальной терапией (возможно и остеопатией), физиотерапией, рефлексотерапией, лечебной физкультурой, локальным введением препаратов, умеющий читать рентгеновские снимки, КТ и мрт.

Мануальный терапевт. Врач невролог, траматолог-отропед, с недавних пор терапевт, педиарт, владеющий массажем, мануальной терапией, локальным введением препаратов, умеющий читать рентгеновские снимки, КТ и мрт.

Остеопат. Врач, может и не врач (не в нашей стране) владеющий остеопатическими техниками.


----------



## FlyLady (1 Фев 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И не должно. Это все разные методики лечения.
> Если привести их определения, то все и определится


Возможно.
Выше я о том, что после некоторого пребывания на Форуме у меня сложилось впечатление, что одной и той же методике ("названию врача") разные врачи дают разные определения.
Каждый имеет  какое-то свое их вИдение и  понимание.

Возможно, мое такое мнение - преждевременное из-за  малости пребывания тут, и сложившееся на основании частично вырванных из контекста фраз, сообщений и тем.

Спасибо за Ваши определения!
Ценны! Очень! как и  многое другое  из Вашего.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2014)

FlyLady написал(а):


> Возможно.
> Выше я о том, что после некоторого пребывания на Форуме у меня сложилось впечатление, что одной и той же методике ("названию врача") разные врачи дают разные определения.
> Каждый имеет  какое-то свое их вИдение и  понимание.


Вы правы.
Бардак в головах начинается с бардака в терминологии.
Пойду почищу свой бардак.


----------

